# 

## Govorun

. , ,     66,        ,   .    ,     -     . , ,  - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  -       ,    ,      ,  -   .   , ,     .

----------


## Govorun

3     66  25.12.1997 -    ,      ,         97    ...

----------

12  2004 . N 12 "        ,                 ,        ( )"

    22  2003 . N 85 "        ,        ,            "

      ,  ,     ,      26  2002 . N 135

    14  2002 . N 2 "        ,            "  "",     "

    12  2001 . N 73 "         ,       "

    30  2000 . N 63 "        ,         "

    22  1999 . N 26 "        ,          "

    22  1999 . N 25 "         ,       "

    18  1998 . N 51 "      ,       "

    31  1997 . N 70 "               ,      (  ,         ,         ;   ;      ;      )"

    30  1997 . N 69 "       ,               "

    29  1997 . N 68 "         ,       "

    26  1997 . N 67 "         ,       "

    25  1997 . N 66 "         ,       "

    16  1997 . N 63 "         ,       "

    8  1997 . N 61 "         ,       "

    24  1997 . N 439 "      ,            "

    29  1988 . N 65 "      ,      ,        "

       9  1981 . N 166/-5 "        ,          ,   , -  - " ( .  20  1986 .) ( )

   66  , ..

----------

:
http://www.tehbez.ru/Docum/DocumList...lderID_58.html
http://www.tehdoc.ru/catalog.html
http://ohrana-bgd.narod.ru/temi.html

 ,     .

----------


## Govorun

, .         66   .  :Frown:

----------

